# Interesting New Item From MagPul



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2015)

The Magpul Hunter 700 stock system is used with the Remington 700 short action system, to be released in 2015...gotta admit they make a nice commercial!


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2015)

That suppressor is damn quiet! 

They just released a 60rd PMag too.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 14, 2015)

Talk about eye candy!

Oh, yeah, the dude was pretty easy on the eyes, too.  LOL


----------



## Grunt (Jan 14, 2015)

"Where do they get such wonderful toys??????"

I sure wish I had a lot of "expendable capital" at this point.....


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 14, 2015)

So what is the difference between short action and long action?
i.e. looking at a 700, how do I know if it is short or long action?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> So what is the difference between short action and long action?
> i.e. looking at a 700, how do I know if it is short or long action?



Typically, short action is an action designed around the overall length of .308 Winchester and similar cartridges - around 2.8 inches, where a long action is an action designed around longer cartridges like .30-06, .270, etc. - around 3.3"-3.5"


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 14, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> the dude was pretty easy on the eyes, too.  LOL


Stop it


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 14, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> So what is the difference between short action and long action?
> i.e. looking at a 700, how do I know if it is short or long action?



If they're sitting side by side, it will be visibly apparent. Generally speaking, the difference between the two is as simple as it sounds: long action accepts a longer cartridge than short action. There is some overlap in caliber (i.e. 7.62), but a long action can also accept some of the higher velocity/flatter trajectory rifle calibers such as 30.06, 300 Win Mag, etc.

When the Marine Corps was still using the M40A1 and the Army the M24, the 40 had a short action and the 24 long. I preferred the short action because bolt manipulation was slightly faster and the action was short enough that I could perform a full bolt cycle without having to move my head from the stock.


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2015)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> If they're sitting side by side, it will be visibly apparent. Generally speaking, the difference between the two is as simple as it sounds: long action accepts a longer cartridge than short action. There is some overlap in caliber (i.e. 7.62), but a long action can also accept some of the higher velocity/flatter trajectory rifle calibers such as 30.06, 300 Win Mag, etc.
> 
> When the Marine Corps was still using the M40A1 and the Army the M24, the 40 had a short action and the 24 long. I preferred the short action because bolt manipulation was slightly faster and the action was short enough that I could perform a full bolt cycle without having to move my head from the stock.



The Army went with the long action so they could upgrade later on. They are currently converting the 24's to .300 WIN MAG.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 14, 2015)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> If they're sitting side by side, it will be visibly apparent. Generally speaking, the difference between the two is as simple as it sounds: long action accepts a longer cartridge than short action. There is some overlap in caliber (i.e. 7.62), but a long action can also accept some of the higher velocity/flatter trajectory rifle calibers such as 30.06, 300 Win Mag, etc.
> 
> When the Marine Corps was still using the M40A1 and the Army the M24, the 40 had a short action and the 24 long. I preferred the short action because bolt manipulation was slightly faster and the action was short enough that I could perform a full bolt cycle without having to move my head from the stock.


Can I assume my 700 (.308) is a short action then?  Hmm, wonder if Magpul might be willing to sell stuff next week?


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Can I assume my 700 (.308) is a short action then?  Hmm, wonder if Magpul might be willing to sell stuff next week?



Get it checked out, the Army M24s were long action .308s.


----------



## Dame (Jan 15, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Can I assume my 700 (.308) is a short action then?  Hmm, wonder if Magpul might be willing to sell stuff next week?


They are always so backed up on orders of new stuff it's almost impossible unless you're LEO. They are pretty good about pushing those guys to the front of the line, and rightly so.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 15, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Can I assume my 700 (.308) is a short action then?  Hmm, wonder if Magpul might be willing to sell stuff next week?



Measure the distance between the receiver screws - if 6.5 inches, it's a short action; if 7.35 inches, it's a long action.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks like 6.5
Woo Hoo!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 26, 2015)

Me like.......   Still needing a reason for a Rem 700   One day it will happen.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 26, 2015)

Saving my pennies for this.

little over $300. They have a magazine kit for it too.  
No PMAGs for now, thought he said AICS mags.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 26, 2015)

Cabbage Head said:


> Me like.......   Still needing a reason for a Rem 700   One day it will happen.


 
You need a 700 so that you can use the stock.

Problem solved.

You're welcome.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 12, 2015)

That 60rd pmag looks SICK. It doesn't look too bulky... I wonder how prone to internal malfunctions it is?


----------



## policemedic (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm looking forward to April when they release the Glock PMAGs.  Granted, they're for 17s but they'll make great additional mags for my 19 until they make them for that model.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 15, 2015)

policemedic said:


> I'm looking forward to April when they release the Glock PMAGs.  Granted, they're for 17s but they'll make great additional mags for my 19 until they make them for that model.



PMAGS for Glock 19s? 

Heavy breathing...

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 15, 2015)

Right now they're only making them for 17s, but that will likely change as sales ramp up.  Regardless, I intend to carry the OEM 19 mag in the gun and use PMAGs for the two spares I carry.  If I have to reload I won't care if the mag is sticking out of the butt a little bit. 

They're cheaper too... $15ish.


----------

